# Green TB For Testing Just Came In :- )



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Just got some TB Green tube to test. looks good. Will put it on a Mod F-16 this weekend and give it a go. Toddy said he is getting some killer speeds with .55 cal. leads (250grs at 195 fps)

Here is a pic, Blueberry Dub on top, TB Green in middle and Green Dub on bottom.......this green sure looks a lot better than the Dub green for sure ;- )









wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Here is an end shot too ;- )









wll


----------



## poekoelan (Jan 1, 2013)

Keep us posted!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Will do, green dub vs this wil.lbe very interesting. 5/16"OD will also be a very important comparison... For me with this green TB ... it is all about power in the 184gr-314gr ammo weight range !

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

On my scale the Green TB tube at about 38" pulls 18.36lbs, the Green Dub pulls a bit more 18.60 (very surprising as it is quite a bit smaller, but it feels snappier). My 5/16 pull in at 20.85, the Blueberry Dub comes in at 23.30 at about 38" All tubes are about the same length at 8 to 8.25"

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm away from my notes but tested it this am.

In my testing today at about 73deg. I was getting about 210fps with 1/2" steel with Green TB ... my 5/16od was getting about 220fps+ and the Blueberry was kicking them out at 229+fps Got 185fps+ with 314gr and Blueberry .... that is off the charts power, no wonder when I was in the field I noticed a huge difference in flight and smash with the Blueberry Dub :- ) In general the Blueberry gives about a 10fps+ advantage over the 5/16od. That may not sound like a heck of a lot, but when you start throwing heavy ammo (184-314gr) it makes a very big difference.

The Green TB tube was not on par with my 5/16OD, I was hoping it would be between the 5/16od and the Blueberry, it was not the case.

The Green Dub is still a great tube, and for me the Green Dub, the 5/16OD and Blueberry Dub are my go to tubes. The Green Dub is very versatile and snappy, the 5/16od is very good in the 130-214gr range and the Blueberry is better suited for the 184-314gr stuff, although it throws 1/2 steel out like a tightrope !

Don't remember the other figures, but will post when I get back.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

214gr gave me 200fps with 5/16ths,193 with Green Tb, and 207 with Blueberry

Green TB 314gr = 173fps, 5/16od = 176fps and Blueberry = 186fps

Is there any doubt what to use !

Green Tb is not in the mix. It is 5/16OD, Blueberry Dub and Green Dub for general use !

wll


----------



## poekoelan (Jan 1, 2013)

I think I'm going to try some of that Green Dub in the near future


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

poekoelan said:


> I think I'm going to try some of that Green Dub in the near future


It is very deceiving stuff. It is great for me as an all around tube. It is great for marble weight ammo (86gr) and 1/2" steel weight ammo (130gr), yet will still shoot 9/16" steel weight ammo (186) with authority.

Very good stuff.

wll


----------



## Crimson Owl (Jun 29, 2014)

Where did you purchase the blue dub dub?


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Crimson Owl said:


> Where did you purchase the blue dub dub?


http://www.pattersonmedical.com/app.aspx?cmd=go_home

wll


----------



## Crimson Owl (Jun 29, 2014)

Much apperciated they look well worth a try! Thank ye sir


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Crimson Owl said:


> Much apperciated they look well worth a try! Thank ye sir


The Blue Dub is a monster, at my 38" pull and 8.25" static length I'm pulling around 23+ lbs.... As with all Dub Dub, it is very snappy and sends heavy ammo down range with authority. Put in heavy stuff 1/2" steel is too light.

wll


----------

